# table saw



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a craftsmen table saw and all the saw dust falls out the bottom and I need to find some way to collect the dust at the source without a dust collector. Does any one have any suggestions because my mom is getting mad about all the sawdust


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> I have a craftsmen table saw and all the saw dust falls out the bottom and I need to find some way to collect the dust at the source without a dust collector. Does any one have any suggestions because my mom is getting mad about all the sawdust


 
They make bags for the bottom of contractor type saws. If that's the kind you have check Harbor Fright or Rockler. They won't keep the dust from going out the back though. If you have a benchtop type saw your going to have to make something most likely but keep in mind air for cooling the motor. Don't try to seal it up too tight.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You have the worst type if*

the motor hangs out the rear also.
It is difficult to seal off all the openings, but start with a panel under the bottom with a dust port for your DC...you do have one right? You can use carpet scraps to see off the openings on the rear. Collect the dust off the blade with a simple PVC collector nozzle and a shop vac. I have done both of the things I recommend and it works great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

That's one think I need to get a dc


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

I also had an older Craftsman table saw and had the exact same issues with dust. The best solution I came up with was attaching a collector hood near the motor of the saw and a plastic bin beneath the saw. While there was no way I was going to catch all the sawdust it did collect a fair amount making the time spent with the shop vac a little less than it could have been!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

One answer is to only use dustless wood (just kidding). If it's a contractor type saw with the motor hanging out the back, by the time you put some type of catch bin underneath, and block off other free areas (not to inhibit the belt), you could then hook up a shop vac hose to the enclosure. Being more closed in, a shop vac will be effective in vacuuming loose debris inside the enclosure. It may not get it all, but it will get a lot. This would be your least expensive way to go.












 







.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok does anyone know if the harbor freight dust colector is worth getting


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> Ok does anyone know if the harbor freight dust colector is worth getting


 
The 2 horsepower model is VERY worth getting. If you catch it on sale you can get it for $159 fairly often. HF also sometimes puts a coupon in Wood magazine for even less. It moves a lot of air and is relatively efficient. You can also add a cannister filter for around $100 from Wynn Environmental which improves the air movement even more and also you can make a Thien baffle for less than $20 like Longknfe on this forum did which helps to keep the filter clean (or top bag if you choose not to upgrade to the cannister filter).


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

great thanks i have a coupon from wood for 139 and then a twenty percent off coupon to get the hose


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*GET the HF!*



Woodworkingkid said:


> Ok does anyone know if the harbor freight dust colector is worth getting


Any dust collector even one with 5 micron bags is better than none. Other places have better bags; www.pennstateindustries.com for one.
another:http://www.americanfabricfilter.com/pdf/02-Custom-Filters/How-&-Why-Optimized-Filter-Bags-Work.pdf


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok i am confused with how to run the piping to each tool or what to do


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> ok i am confused with how to run the piping to each tool or what to do


 
Well, for now you can just use flex hose and since the HF dust collector is on wheels just move it around from machine to machine.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

My table saw just has a wood rig for now with some PVC fittings to hook up to the flex hose on the dust collector.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok thanks i was thinkung that i would have to get piping and run it in between the floor joists and was confused because i have my table saw on wheels but flex hose sounds like a much better idea


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> ok thanks i was thinkung that i would have to get piping and run it in between the floor joists and was confused because i have my table saw on wheels but flex hose sounds like a much better idea


Flex hose wil be cheaper for you too. HF has it but only online. I think it's 14.99 plus shipping for a 10 foot section.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ya i was looking at that to day not should i run it in between the joists and have it hang down at each tool or what


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> ya i was looking at that to day not should i run it in between the joists and have it hang down at each tool or what


 
The flex hose is ok for short runs but if you start running up down and all around it affects air flow too nuch (turbulence- air flow resistance-etc). Just attach it to the dust collector and move it as needed. Just use one piece of it and you'll be better off. Later on when you're better able to afford it you can put in permanent piping to each tool.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

how much do you think i would be looking at to set piping up


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> how much do you think i would be looking at to set piping up


 

I can't give you an exact figure but I just finished running pipe in my shop. I used just over 12 feet of 4" D/W pipe. 4 y fittings, 4 blast gates, 3 or 4 22.5 degree elbows and a couple of 45 degree elbows plus a couple of adaptors from Rockler. I would guess I probably spent between $200-$250 on those items. Maybe a little more. Then there were the incidentals like caulk, aluminum tape and clamps plus a section of flex hose to connect the machines to the pipe. All together close to $300 I would guess, and I'm only connecting to a jointer, a bandsaw, a floor sweep and my tablesaw. I have a big mouth collection hood for my drill press and I'll use my shop-vac for the disc/belt sander and router table. Other items will be added later and be added to the piping system. (thickness planer etc.)


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok well I think I will stick with flex hose because if you saw my hf dust collector thread that Is right next to this one I posted pics of my shop and it is only 15 wide by 21 long so I'm probke best off to stick with flex hose


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> Ok well I think I will stick with flex hose because if you saw my hf dust collector thread that Is right next to this one I posted pics of my shop and it is only 15 wide by 21 long so I'm probke best off to stick with flex hose


 
Given your limited funds I think that would be best for now. Just make sure you move the hose each time you fire up a machine. It's easy to say "oh I'm just going to make this one cut" and get in the habit of not moving it. A dust collector doesn't help much if you don't use it and consider the ambient air filter even if it's just a Filtete filter taped to a box fan. You'll be surprised how much dust it will pick up that might otherwise end up in your lungs.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

well if i needed to i could spend close to 400 for all of this but would rather spend the left over money on a 30 30 rifle or a jointer like i was planing on so if it is realy important to have piping for the dust collector i can do that but would rather get a jointer or 30 30


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> well if i needed to i could spend close to 400 for all of this but would rather spend the left over money on a 30 30 rifle or a jointer like i was planing on so if it is realy important to have piping for the dust collector i can do that but would rather get a jointer or 30 30


If I were you, I'd spend the money on the jointer or 30/30. You can always do piping later. Just be religious about moving the dust collector hose.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok thats what i was thinking that i would rather have a jointer or new to me hunting rifle


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

For the pipe that I put in my shop, which was about 20 feet worth, only cost me 50 dollars with fittings included. I scored 50 feet of the flex hose for 50 dollars on ebay, and some 3 inch rigid flex hose for like 14 dollars for 25 feet.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

The key is, CHECK EBAY! There's so many deals out there it's NUTS! I've saved probably 500 dollars so far on stuff for my shop. For the piping, just look for some 4 inch drain pipe and HD or lowes, and then get like 10 feet of that pipe metal strapping tape.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

well i think i am going to get the dust collector today


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> One answer is to only use dustless wood (just kidding).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Where do you get that wood, and how much is it?

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

